# Nine Weeks Old ~ Pics



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

I can't believe how fast time flies they have grown so much. We have spent so much time with them and enjoy every second. Some people think we are nuts...first it was the Early Neurological Stimulation starting at 3 days old and continued for 16 days. Then it was the Rule of Seven which was a hoot to see how different some reacted to each step. We took them on a 5 hour round trip to have them evaluated at 8 weeks and never hear a peep out of them until the last half hour but I couldn't blame them as I was hungry and had to pee too.

They finally have call names...

In order of birth...

This is Arara, she's the littlest and the sweetest little thing. She's got attitude, when the bigger puppies try to steal her things... this :evil: happens.



















This is Summer, she is a snuggler. Had the biggest laugh last night as my Mr was cuddled up on the couch watching TV quite a while with her and I asked him if he wanted me to take her and he said no...10 minutes later he's calling for me to bring a towel. She peed on him...lol. He put her back and smooshed with Darth instead.



















Meet Darth, he's the black sheep of the family because, well he's the easiest to identify as the rest are almost identical.



















And last is Pongo...he's going to live with the owner of the litter sire but we will be showing together in 2013 so I'll see him often and he's destined to replace their daddy as (hopefully) a future sire of champions.



















I'm really happy with this litter, true to breed standard and way too much fun. I'm excited to what the future holds for them.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Cute!! I'll take one of each!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

those are just the cutest little things ever!! Makes a person want another puppy!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Beautiful puppies. Love them all.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

So cute. Love Darth!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I like Darth! What a handsome little guy.
But, they are all cute.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ahhhhh, they are all SO adorable!! Do they all have homes already??


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

wonderful little havs !


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Adorable! I'm still partial to the Black and Whites!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

*M H S* !!!!!!!!!!! I don't even care which one! Who cares if my marriage goes down the drain!?!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Beau's mom said:


> *M H S* !!!!!!!!!!! I don't even care which one! Who cares if my marriage goes down the drain!?!


LOL!! i feel exactly the same way! They are too cute for words...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Cute cute, CUTE!!!


----------



## riverlogic (Mar 1, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Your puppies are beautiful, they look curious and adorable. It is a wonder you have been able to do anything...cute puppies are so distracting. Thanks for sharing all the cuteness!


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your kind words...they really everything I had hoped for. As for homes Pongo belongs to the owner of the sire and I have more potential homes than puppies. The person who evaluated them at 8 weeks pleasantly surprised us when she rated them all as good show prospects. The boys she said were stronger than the girls in rating but overall she felt this is a very good litter. She is a person whom I knew of but had never officially met who is a well known, respected breeder and professional handler who didn't ask me any information about the pups before she looked at them. Afterwards she inquired about the bloodlines and what I had hoped to achieve with the breeding. My goal was always in hope of a show puppy or two for myself and I had searched for a sire that would compliment my girl along with my girls breeder, my girl was a co-own with her.

For anyone who doesn't know my breeder passed away early this year and I miss her knowledge, mentorship and friendship (I had known her for 20+ years), it was a big loss. She was very well known to the Havanese community and although a small scale breeder she produced a good number of top winning dogs. I think/hope she would have been pleased with these pups.

I haven't really decided for sure yet but I think I am leaning towards waiting a while before I part with any of them for a while and I'm looking at the show schedule for 2013. I have one other person I want to evaluate them who was unable to when they were 8 weeks as she has a litter also and we have a parvo problem in the area and everyone is being careful. A second opinion is what I'd like even if it's a tad late. Always is on my mind the "beware of breeders who claim their entire litters are show quality". I will probably keep the girls and that leaves Darth. I know I don't think I want an intact male living with his mom and sisters in the same house although others manage it.
I'll put off concerning myself about that for now as they're just babies and the second opinion could help a lot.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

How did I miss that you had puppy's! OMG they are all so cute. I did fall for the black sheep only because I love that it looks like he has boots on and paints. I'm truly sorry about your friend I remember you telling me about her. was the sire one of her dogs? I think you said she would be pleased so I'm hoping that is the case. As I recall that was what you wanted to do. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

whimsy said:


> those are just the cutest little things ever!! Makes a person want another puppy!


Just say no! They are cute though!


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Is this a disease or WHAT! I already have two and then I see these gorgeous puppies.....I can't even think it or I would be living alone!

All kidding aside they are absolutely the sweetest....good job with your breeding program...have heard your name as a top breeder! kUDOS to you. But I would still love to have one..........


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

They are so beautiful! Mine is black and white, so I am partial to that coloring.


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Izzy-bella said:


> Is this a disease or WHAT! I already have two and then I see these gorgeous puppies.....I can't even think it or I would be living alone!
> 
> All kidding aside they are absolutely the sweetest....good job with your breeding program...have heard your name as a top breeder! kUDOS to you. But I would still love to have one..........


They are very sweet but I believe your comment about being a top breeder belongs to my deceased mentor, breeder of my dogs, and I can only hope to follow in her footsteps.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

What beautiful puppies, Deb!


----------

